# success stories?



## 23118 (Apr 19, 2006)

I've suffered from ibs anxiety for around 7 years. On and off medication - want to stay off. Has anyone found an herb or anything to cure the anxiety? Breathing tecniques don't help me, they just cause me to think more about the anxiety. Currently seeing a hypnotherapist, but don't think it is going to work. Any suggestions, greatly appreciated.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Give it a chance Wish. You have nothing to lose. As for the breathing techniques, try focusing on one thing in particular. Visualization is very good too.Snoop around the boards, you will find that you are not alone. Many people give tips on what they do that make them feel better.Keep well!


----------



## 18007 (Apr 27, 2006)

Does IBS really is caused by depression?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

My success story has purely been a battle with depression. I attempted suicide about 6 weeks ago but now my anti-depressant is really working, I'm back at work, running the house, and generally enjoying life again.See, there is hope for everyone.All the bestSue


----------



## 15497 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think breathing technique is rally work together with xanax. Don't concentrate that this breathing gonna makes you feel better, It is not relaxation!!! My doctor advice me to cut all the thing that you dealing with and it is really work for me. And i think good visualiztion is really useful!!


----------



## 18017 (May 1, 2006)

I went to a psychologist for stress management related to my IBS. He suggested breathing relaxation tapes, I was skeptical. But I did it and it helps. On my way to work in the morning I put it in and I start to relax when the tape starts. The deep breathing in the belly helps me with stomach aches due to stress. You have to stick with it.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I pair breathing with yoga. Lots of relaxation poses. I've also incorporated some strength poses and there are even poses that help with IBS and fibro.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I used the IBS hypnotherapy CDs. (The other Marilyn on this site can tell you all about them). They started me into a better thinking pattern. I'm not all better, but Metamucil (no idea how it works for some & not others) and the tapes really changed me. I have narrowed my IBS down to the occasional bout of pretty strong diarrhea that happens to most healthy people, and just have to get over the anxiety of being in the car. I can now usually go anywhere by myself, & am just trying to figure out how to drive with other people without having to stop to use the restroom (in a panic). One thing that helps alot if you have problems driving alone are audio books. I get so into the stories I forget i'm in traffic


----------



## 16608 (Mar 30, 2006)

Wish2BBetter--As a former hypnotherapist, may I gently suggest that if you "don't think it's going to work" then it probably isn't. You have to really be on board and want it to work, and be willing to suspend your disbelief. If your conscious mind is already saying "nope, no way" then your subconscious doesn't stand much of a chance to make any changes. One thing I've found more helpful than hypnosis, and this is just my opinion, is the Emotional Freedom Technique. Many hypnotherapists teach it as an adjunctive technique. You can also learn it yourself by downloading the free manual at www.emofree.com. It may sound goofy and "new-agey" at first but it really works great for anxiety and a bunch of other things, and it puts dealing with your anxiety in YOUR hands, something you can use whenever you need to, not wait for an appointment or wait to listen to a relaxation tape. Good luck!


----------

